# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Slijmbeurs onsteking

## marlanojo

ik heb al ruim een jaar last van mijn rechter schouder waar ik in totaal wel 5 spuit gehad heb. :Confused:  de pijn is maar eve weg voor ongeveer 5 maanden en weer terug en nooit echt meer weg gegaan  :Mad: .kan iemand mij meer vertellen met de zelfde ervaring hoe en wat . :Confused: ik ben nu echt radeloos

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Marlanojo,

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met een slijmbeursontsteking, maar heb net wel een artikel voor je geplaatst! Misschien heb je er iets aan! Dit is de link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=37174#post37174

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## marlanojo

bedankt maar zit nog steeds ermee en ben het nu al een beetje zat

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Marlanojo,

Jammer dat je er nog steeds zoveel last van hebt, begrijp best dat je het helemaal zat bent. Hoop dat er echt een goed middel voor je komt die je van de pijn afhelpt. Meer kan ik helaas niet voor je doen, al zou ik dat heel graag willen!

Heel veel beterschap ermee iig, en sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Marlanojo,

Ik zou het hogerop gaan zoeken. Praat eens met je huisarts en bezoek een specialist. Een andere kijk kan soms verhelderend zijn

----------


## marlanojo

:Smile: dat heb ik ook gedaan maar omdat ik mijn arm al bewegen kan hoef ik niet naar een specialist wat de pijn betreft (branding)dat is nog steeds de slimbeurs onsteking die langzaam maar zeker gaat genezen als ik t verlopig rustig doe zegt mijn huisarts..want de specialist die stopt er ook een spuit of gaat gelijk op opereren..dat willen we niet hé :Frown:  maar bedankt voor je advies )ik kijk t nog even aan grtjes  :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Als er geen verbetering optreedt probeer dan eens triggerpoint therapie. Dit zijn een soort kleine spierknoopjes die de pijn van een slijmbeursontsteking nabootsen.
Was bij mij ook het geval!

----------


## Ronald68

marlanojo,

Bij mij wordt binnenkort de slijmbeurs uit mijn knie verwijderd, echter wel gelijk met wat andere klusjes overigens

----------


## marlanojo

thanks allemaal maar de 13 april ga ik een echo laten doen kijken hoe het eigelijk zit en waar precies ,jullie horen nog

----------


## ikke64

@marlanojo,

Het klinkt alsof je zo'n huisarts hebt die echt alles veel beter weet dan de specialisten die 4 jaar of langer, zoals de naam zegt zich gespecialiseerd hebben. Als de HA niet op heel korte termijn voor een oplossing zorgt, er gewoon op staan dat hij je door stuurt. Mogelijk zijn er nog tig verschillende manieren om je van je probleem af te helpen waar je niet gespecialiseerde HA nog nooit van gehoord heeft. ( sorrie hoor, maar er zijn al doden gevallen omdat een HA het niet nodig vondt om door te verwijzen).

Gr Ikke

----------


## marlanojo

yep thanks gelijk heb je hoop dat ze na de 13 de meer weten

----------

